# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Acuamed adjudica las primeras obras del Plan de Restitución Territorial para la descontaminación del embalse de Flix

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/

Acuamed adjudica las primeras obras del Plan de Restitución Territorial para la descontaminación del embalse de Flix

Dom, 26 sep, 2010

Destacados, Restauración


El consejo de administración de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas, Acuamed, ha adjudicado las seis primeras obras enmarcadas en el Plan de Restitución Territorial para la descontaminación del embalse de Flix (Tarragona).

Estas adjudicaciones fueron anunciadas recientemente por el secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua del MARM, Josep Puxeu, y por el conseller de Medi Ambient y Habitatge de la Generalitat de Catalunya, Francesc Baltasar.

De este modo las obras, que suponen una inversión conjunta de más de 5 millones de euros, se desarrollarán de forma conjunta entre ambas instituciones.

Los proyectos englobados en dicho Plan de Restitución Territorial, los primeros del total de 58 obras que Acuamed tiene encomendadas en este marco, son los siguientes:

- Mejora de la Estación de Tratamiento de Aguas Potables y las instalaciones de la Mancomunidad de POVIBA (Terra Alta). Adjudicado a Comsa Emte Medioambiente, S.L., por 806.000 euros.

- Nuevo depósito regulador y conducciones asociadas para el abastecimiento de Móra d(Ribera dAdjudicado a Constructora de Calaf, S.A., por 649.600 euros.

- Nuevo depósito regulador para el abastecimiento de Ascó (Ribera dAdjudicado a Benito Arnó e Hijos, S.A., por 595.800 euros.

- Nuevo depósito regulador para el abastecimiento del municipio de Tivenys (Baix Ebre). Adjudicado a Hidrocanal, S.L., por 199.500 euros.

- Conexión entre los depósitos de Residy Mig Camí, en Tortosa (Baix Ebre). Adjudicado a Emcofa, S.A.U., por 481.400 euros.

- Equipamiento de los pozos del Rastre y conducción hasta el depósito de Residen Tortosa (Baix Ebre). Adjudicado a TAU Ingeniería y Construcciones Especiales, S.A., por 1,17 millones de euros.

Estas adjudicaciones, que suponen un importante paso adelante en la ejecución de Plan de Restitución Territorial del Ebro, que cuenta con una inversión total de más de 57 millones de euros, garantiza la seguridad de los abastecimientos con agua de calidad a más de 185.000 personas de los municipios de las comarcas del Baix Ebre, MontsiPriorat, Ribera dEbre y la Terra Alta, situados a menos de 15 kilómetros del Ebro aguas abajo de la localidad de Flix.

Estos municipios, incluidos entre los 71 del Plan de Restitución, se clasifican en tres grupos: el primero incluye los municipios ribereños cuya captación está o puede estar influida por el río Ebro; el segundo, los municipios ribereños cuya captación, en principio, no está influida por el río Ebro pero se encuentran aguas abajo del embalse y, finalmente, un tercero, compuesto por los municipios pertenecientes a las comarcas catalanas del río Ebro (Baix Ebre, MontsiPriorat, Ribera dEbre, Terra Alta) cuya distancia al río no sea superior a 15 kilómetros en línea recta.

Así, las actuaciones vinculadas con las localidades del primer y segundo grupo serán financiadas y ejecutadas por el MARM a través de Acuamed, mientras que las de las localidades de tercer grupo serán asumidas por el departamento de Medi Ambient i Habitatge de la Generalitat de Catalunya.

Aunque los trabajos de descontaminación del embalse de Flix ejecutados en la actualidad se realizan bajo las más rigurosas medidas de seguridad, se están potenciando las infraestructuras de abastecimiento a fin de asegurar que ningún municipio de la zona se verá afectado, incluso, en el improbable caso de que se produzcan incidencias durante el desarrollo de los trabajos.

Por otro lado, el Consejo de Administración de Acuamed ha adjudicado otra obra en el Delta del Ebro (Tarragona). Se trata de la Nueva Estación de Bombeo en la zona del Castell, en Amposta (Baix Ebre), adjudicada a Construcciones Rubau, S.A., por 958.000 euros. Este proyecto forma parte de la actuación Programa de calidad de las aguas del Delta del Ebro. Alimentación de las bahías con agua dulce de los canales del riego, 1ª fase, integrada en el PIPDE.

----------

